# Happy Birthday VT!!!!



## Dark Knight (Jan 19, 2012)

Hoping you have a good one Bro.

Chin up still young man. As someone once said "It is always dark before the dawn"


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2012)

Happy birthday!! :happybday:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2012)

Happy B-day!!


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday VT!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 19, 2012)

Happy birthday VT!!


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2012)

Happy b-day, dude!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 19, 2012)

Happy birthday!

Congratulations, one step closer to retirement. And death. But try to think about the first part and forget about the second.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2012)

Happy BD, VT!



Wolverine said:


> Congratulations, one step closer to retirement. And death. But try to think about the first part and forget about the second.


Especially since the latter will come regardless and the former may never come at all.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 19, 2012)

VT is immortal?

Oh no wait, I got that whole latter/former thing mixed up again.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 19, 2012)

Have a great day! Take an extra hour for lunch! HBD.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 19, 2012)

w00t, have a good one dude!


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!! WE LOVE YOU!!!

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 19, 2012)

HB, VT. Enjoy the day and don't think about what aging really means.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 19, 2012)

Have a good one bro !


----------



## frazil (Jan 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday VT!!!! Make MA take you out on the town!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 19, 2012)

Happy b-day VT!



frazil said:


> Happy Birthday VT!!!! Make MA take you out on the town!


I can do that. Fraz, PM me your credit card info.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks folks!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 19, 2012)

Happy b-day!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hope it's a good one!


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2012)

Dark Knight said:


> Chin up still young man. ;


You have a weak chin?

Well keep smiling anyways cuz we loves ya


----------



## pbrme (Jan 19, 2012)

Happy BDVT! Knock back a few at work


----------



## testee (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey, happy birthday bro!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2012)

VT Can has birfday? YES!

Happy birthday, dude.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 19, 2012)

Happy birthday VT! Here's to more good times than bad times :beerchug:


----------

